# heads cam swap an lt wit catback 04



## allen (Dec 22, 2013)

Am doin a 243 heads an a cam swap an lt an catback exhaust on a ls1 this weekend the cam is a texas speed tq v2 cam an then having it tune oh its a at was just wondering what kind of hp number should I accept? The heads been hand ported


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

This could be fun. . . 

"I am installing 243 heads along with a cam swap, LTs and a catback exhaust on a LS1 this weekend. The cam is a Texas Speed TQ V2. Then I'm having it tuned. Oh, it's an auto. Just wondering what kind of RWHP number I can expect. The heads have been hand ported."

Thank you Google translate.

If this is correct your injectors will be too small and you should get a higher stall torque converter. The MAF and TB will start to be a restriction. That said 400 (???) RWHP on a DynoJet


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

FPFQ.......
:shutme:rolleyes2::lol:


----------



## allen (Dec 22, 2013)

I have 3200 stall an would 36 lbs injectors work or would I need to go bigger?an what should I do about the maf an would a 92 throttle body work on my ls6 intake? Thanks


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

The 3600 stall is fine as well as the 36# injectors but the 92mm TB don't do any good on a LS6 manifold unless you have the neck cut off and a 90mm neck put on (there is a company that does that although it's pricey). Also the MAF is considerably smaller than 75mm so having a pea shooter in front of a bigger TB doesn't do any good. Usually a bigger manifold/TB/MAF is one of the last things you do because for the ~$2,000 you have to spend for the parts plus the tune doesn't give a great bang for the buck.


----------

